# [SOLVED] HTC Evo 3D Overclock Rom



## Shotgun4 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey, I am hoping to overclock ROM KingCobra V1.6 on android 2.3.4. Now this rom comes with the stock kernel, I would like to flash a kernel that will at least let me clock 1.5GHz! Every time I try to flash a kernel it says that it is instaled properly. I go to reboot and it send me into a boot loop. I then have to re flash the ROM and try a different kernel!

Any one know how to fix this or have a kernel that will flash install properly?

Thanks


----------

